# Spearfishing on the Snapper Trapper



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We met at the boat at 0700...let me rephrase that...we were supposed to meet at the boat at 0700, but at 0630 I had 6 divers standing around looking like kids on Christmas morning with spearguns and dive gear in hand. Robert, Vlad the Impaler, Nathan, Chris, Cathy, and Richard Kelly were all locked and loaded and ready to fire. We loaded the boat and left the dock around 0730 with some experienced shooters and some rookie spearfishermen and women that were out for blood, and headed out to the Massachussettes (aka Capt. Paul's super secret spots.) With Red Snapper out of season in federal waters there were several 25lbs+ Snapper that were spared their life, Triggerfish on the other hand were not so lucky. They seemed to be the fish of choice for the day. We dropped on several small reefs, and the triggerfish were stacked up. We shot no less than a dozen triggerfish in the 3-5lbs range. Michael Day shot one that was around the 6lbs range. It looked like a trashcan lid. We moved on to some natural bottom were the gang dropped down on some unsuspecting groupers like assasins from above, and Robert bagged a nice Red Grouper and Drew shot a nice Gag. Michael rounded out the day with a nice AJ. On one of our final dives in fed waters, Chris learned the hard way why you string triggers throught the gill and out the mouth. I looked over at one point and there was a man hole cover sized triggerfish that had a hold of his right forearm and wasn't letting go. To his credit he got the fish, and he ascended to find a triggerfish tatoo on his forearm. With a nice box of fish we moved back into state waters looking for the all illusive Red Snapper (which made up about 99% of the fish we saw all day long.) We did manage a few nice Snapper, but the visibility inshore was slim to none (unlike offshore where we hit some gorgeous water with 80ft+ viz.) The bottom maching on the Snapper Trapper looked like it was about to explode there were so many fish on it, but we were having trouble spotting them once we got underwater becausethe viz was so poor so we decided to hit one last spot. We were all loaded up and ready to rock and roll when we had a hose break on the boat, and we had to take the slow cruise home (which is where I got to take my nice nap in the air conditioned cabin of the Snapper Trapper.) But even the slow cruise on the Snapper Trapper is a wonderful ride as you can tell from Vlad's photo's (why he was taking pictures of me sleeping I'll never know, kind of creepy, but hey that's Vlad for ya.) Anyway, Capt. Paul like the true professional Captain he is already had the hose in route as we were headed in and will have the Snapper Trapper up and going shortly. We got in a little late last night (thus the lack of report), but let me tell you, this was an amazing trip. We got to truly spoil several new spearfishmen. Diving will never be the same for these guys and girls after seeing some of the sites they saw. They got to see first hand what hard work builiding your own artificial reefs can produce. They got a first hand lesson from Capt. Paul and Drew on what real fishing looks like. Thanks for an amazing trip Capt. Paul. We all had a blast and can't wait to do it again. 

P.S. I don't have the pictures. Michael Day, Robert and Cathy have the pictures and I'll get them to post them.

pics added:



























































































more pics to come...


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

great report!! and look forward to the pics. just got my cert from mbt and cant wait to get more experience diving so i can go on a trip like that:letsdrink


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rich,

Here are your photos.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic161175-39-1.aspx#bm164577

Really enjoyed the trip. Call me when you need an extra diver.

Vlado


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a great time Vlad, and I'm glad you could go. When it cools off a little and the grouper and AJ move in we'll slay them too. Until then we have to settle for tears in our beer over not being able to shoot those monster snapper!


----------



## chicks (Jul 18, 2008)

Like rich said I found out the hard way on how to put a trigger fish on a stringer. But here is the pic of the crazy trigger I shot. Thanks Rich,Paul and DrewFor a amazing trip.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a hell of a triggerfish Chris! I'll bet you'll watch those teeth next time! I can't wait til we get to do this again man. It was an absolute blast. 

Rich


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chris,

At least you had the last bite.









Enjoyed diving with you,

Vlado


----------



## chicks (Jul 18, 2008)

Sure did had him for dinner last night.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

some of Michael's and Chris's pics added


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *spearfisher (8/18/2008)*I had a great time Vlad, and I'm glad you could go. When it cools off a little and the grouper and AJ move in we'll slay them too. Until then we have to settle for tears in our beer over not being able to shoot those monster snapper!


Looks like you guys had a great day. I wish I could have made it. I would have had to bail on you guys on Sunday anyway because of the whole wife being sick. 

Rich, I am so ready for wintertime diving when the grouper and AJ's are thick closer in. I don't look forward to the cold air, but the fish are just better in the wintertime. I remember going out in the winter and coming back with grouper on every trip. And it was off of well known public spots within 10 miles of the pass too. I can't wait.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice fish, now try that free diving. It's so much more enjoyable. 



I'm just a beginner. Dave


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Job Rich and Paul!

Nice pics of some good fish too...you guys certainly started the new spearfishers off to a terrific start!!!!:letsdrink


----------

